# Method Statement



## wessamahmed (21 فبراير 2008)

المهندسون الافاضل
كلكم يعلم الان ان معظم المشاريع العملاقة يجب ان يقوم المقاول فيها بتقديم ( طريقة التنفيذ ) الى الاستشارى للاعتماد قبل أى عمل و ذلك لضمان الجودة فى التنفيذ و ايضا لضمان سير الاعمال طبقا لمستندات التعاقد ..
فمن لديه الخبرة فى كيفية كتابة هذه الطرق أن لا يبخل بها علينا ..

مع وافر التحية و الاحترام


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (23 فبراير 2008)

حسب علمي المتواضع

هو تقرير يقدم من المقاول للإستشاري مدعوم بالمخططات والتفاصيل ويكون عباره عن ملخص لقراءة المخططات والمواصفات والتفاصيل الفنية وتعليمات الإستشاري إن وجدت وطريقة التنفيذ المتبعه من قبل مقاول الباطن المقاول للجزء المطلوب تنفيذه فلو اخذنا على سبيل المثال تركيب وحدات خرسانيه مسبقة الصنع، فمن المتوقع أن يحتوي التقرير على مايلي:
- المعلومات الفنية من المصنع
- الإشتراطات الفنية في مواصفات العقد
- الأليات والتجهيزات اللازمة من المقاول الرئيسي للتركيب
- خطة نقل الوحدات الخرسانية من المصتع إلى الموقع
- معدل الإنتاجية ومخطط بداية ونهاية تركيب الوحدات الخرسانية
- خطة فحص وإستلام الوحدات الخرسانية من الإستشاري والمقاول الرئيسي و إستبدال المرفوض منها.
- خطة التخزين بالموقع وألية التركيب
- خطة ضبط جودة الوحدات الخرسانية وتجانس ألوانها.

وغير ذلك من التفاصيل والرسومات الفنية اللازمة للتصنيع والتركيب حتى يتم إعتمادها من قبل الإستشاري.


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (23 فبراير 2008)

حسب علمي المتواضع

هو تقرير يقدم من المقاول الرئيسي للإستشاري مدعوم بالمخططات والتفاصيل ويكون عباره عن ملخص لقراءة المخططات والمواصفات والتفاصيل الفنية وتعليمات الإستشاري إن وجدت وطريقة التنفيذ المتبعه من قبل مقاول الباطن للجزء المطلوب تنفيذه.

فلو اخذنا على سبيل المثال تركيب وحدات خرسانيه مسبقة الصنع، فمن المتوقع أن يحتوي التقرير على مايلي:
- المعلومات الفنية من المصنع
- الإشتراطات الفنية في مواصفات العقد
- الأليات والتجهيزات اللازمة من المقاول الرئيسي للتركيب
- خطة نقل الوحدات الخرسانية من المصتع إلى الموقع
- معدل الإنتاجية ومخطط بداية ونهاية تركيب الوحدات الخرسانية
- خطة فحص وإستلام الوحدات الخرسانية من الإستشاري والمقاول الرئيسي و إستبدال المرفوض منها.
- خطة التخزين بالموقع وألية التركيب
- خطة ضبط جودة الوحدات الخرسانية وتجانس ألوانها.

وغير ذلك من التفاصيل والرسومات الفنية اللازمة للتصنيع والتركيب حتى يتم إعتمادها من قبل الإستشاري.


----------



## wessamahmed (25 فبراير 2008)

1000 شكر على الرد و الايضاح الجميل يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (27 فبراير 2008)

حاضرين للطيبين...وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## العبد الفقير (28 فبراير 2008)

تؤخذ من كود الدولة لأعمال التنفيذ والمقاولات
أو أحد الكودات العالمية مثل Aci


----------



## مهندس من مصر (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اليكم بعض Method Statement لجميع البنود مفيده جدا معتمده من مكتب استشارى كبير 

الروابط 
رابط رقم 1 الاعمال المعماريه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z6+ZmJuobLGgnOKnZKqhkZSoYaqbmpuu4

رابط رقم 2 الاعمال المدنيه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bK2dnJqpbK6imZ2tsayZlJyiY62WlJan3

رابط رقم 3 الاعمال الكهربائيه و الميكانيكيه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z6qbmpWqZ7OZlJSlsKyZlJyiYq2WlJap2

أرجو ان تنال رضاكم .... و ترقبوا المزيد


----------



## مهندس من مصر (2 مارس 2008)

الروابط مره اخرى
الرابط الاول
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aLGflJWsZbOfluKnZKqhkZSoYaqbnZWm4


الرابط الثانى
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Zquampamaa6flJansayZlJyiY62WlJar3

الرابط الثالث
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Yq+gnJiraK+imZTzY6qZnJGlZKeZlpg=1


----------



## مهندس من مصر (3 مارس 2008)

*يا شباب الملفلت فى المرفقات*

لعيون المنتدى و الاخوه الاعزاء تم رفع الملفات فى المرفقات 

بس بعد التحميل غير امتداد الملف من zip الى rar

ارجو ان يكون التحميل اسهل الان


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

ارجو ان اوفق في تحميل ما عندي وساوالي العمل حتي الرفع الكامل للفيلات


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

ارجو ان تتاح لي الفرصة لاستكمال الرفع وباذن الله حتي تمام رفع جميع الاجزاء ...واسئلكم الدعاء لصاحب الفضل استاذنا المهندس / محمود عز الدين


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 مارس 2008)

افدتنا اخونا مهندس المشاريع والاخوة الكرام جميعا
واخص بالذكر اخونا mt301

والشكر موصول لاخينا صاحب الموضوع

وتلك الطرق المعتمدة للتنفيذ الاعمال فنيا Method Statement 
يمكن الحصول عليها بالاستعانة بمقاولي الباطن المتخصصين
في الاعمال المتخصصة كالخرسانة سابقة التجهيز
او الحوائط الزجاجية (Structural Glazed)
او او الخ

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي نهر النيييل هذا بعض من فيض عطائكم انت والرائع محمود حازم عياد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

استكمالا للموضوع السابق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

اتمني من الله ان يعمل الجميع علي اعداد قاعدة بيانات اسعار مواد البناء


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

وهذه المشاركة تعتمد علي دعوة جميع السادة المشرفين لتبني اعداد قاعدة بيانات متغيرة يجد فيها كل العاملين بمجال البناء المعلومات عن اسعار السوق اولا باول


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

*دعوة للمشاركة في اعداد قاعدة بيانات اسعار الاسواق العربية*

:13: الخوة مهندسي العرب دعوتي جادة واتمني ان تري الفكرة النور علي ايديكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

mt301 قال:


> :13: الخوة مهندسي العرب دعوتي جادة واتمني ان تري الفكرة النور علي ايديكم



تم النتهاء من رفع موسوعة طرق تنفيذ الأعمال ....الفضل لصاحبه اخونا واستاذنا مهندس محمود عز الدين بالمملكة السعودية.


اخوكم م / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

*الدعاء لصاحب الفضل*

:30:


mt301 قال:


> تم النتهاء من رفع موسوعة طرق تنفيذ الأعمال ....الفضل لصاحبه اخونا واستاذنا مهندس محمود عز الدين - اسئلكم الدعاء له بموفور الصحة والسعادة- بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
> 
> 
> اخوكم م / محمد الطبلاوي



وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mostafa elkadi (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (4 مارس 2008)

بصراحة انا كنت بابحث عن هذا الموضوع فعلا لأني كنت في نقاش كبير فيه من قبل وعلى اعتراض من قبل المديرين بسبب طلب طريقة التنفيذ من المقاول حيث انني اعمل كاستشاري.
شكرا جزيلا الأخ المهندس / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## wessamahmed (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (5 مارس 2008)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> بصراحة انا كنت بابحث عن هذا الموضوع فعلا لأني كنت في نقاش كبير فيه من قبل وعلى اعتراض من قبل المديرين بسبب طلب طريقة التنفيذ من المقاول حيث انني اعمل كاستشاري.
> شكرا جزيلا الأخ المهندس / محمد الطبلاوي



عزيزي الفضل كله للاخ استاذنا المهندس محمود عز الدين..
اطالب السادة المشرفين بتجميع الملفات والتثبيت لتعم الفائدة وشكرا
م / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## ريان نت (22 مارس 2008)

الاخ mt301 تحيه طيبة انا محتاج هذه الملفات ضروري اذا ممكن تضغطهم وترفعهم و اكون اللك من الشاكرين


----------



## ريان نت (22 مارس 2008)

مشكور سلف اخوي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 مارس 2008)

الاخ ريان نت سأحاول واوافيك باذن الله


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

مجموعة اضافية حصلت عليها من المكتب الفني في مقر عملي ساضيفها تباعا لاثراء الموضوع 
كي نحصل على مرجع متكامل فيما يخص تنظيم طرق التنفيذ 
ارجو ان يستفيد منها الاخوة الزملاء 
بالاضافة الى انني اقترح تجميعها جميعا مع كل ماطرح في ذات السياق (تحديدا ملفات العضو الزميل مهندس من مصر )

MS-1029 Casting of Blinding Concrete & Installation of Precast B
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162720...ion_of_Precast_B.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS-1032 Construction of Concrete Open Channel Type 2a & 2b
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162764...nnel_Type_2a__2b.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1003 Installation of Temporary and Interim Security Fence, Re
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162773...ecurity_Fence_Re.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

MS 1004 Dewatering
http://www.4shared.com/file/41628698/c17e5060/MS_1004_Dewatering.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1005 R2 - Surveying work
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162892...-_Surveying_work.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1007 R1 - Sub base and gravel base
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162915..._and_gravel_base.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

MS 1008 Storm water and drainage Earthwork
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162940...ainage_Earthwork.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1009 GRP Pipes laying
http://www.4shared.com/file/41629473/7317176d/MS_1009_GRP_Pipes_laying.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1010 Installation of uPVC Pipes Gravity Drainage
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162952...pes_Installation.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

MS 1011 DI Pipes Installation
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162952...pes_Installation.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1012 Excavate to Locate
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162978...cavate_to_Locate.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1013 Future and Split Ducts
http://www.4shared.com/file/4162985..._and_Split_Ducts.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## qazi (23 مارس 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

MS 1014 Cast in Situ Storm water Mahole
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163011...orm_water_Mahole.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1015 Pipelines with Concrete Surround
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163020...oncrete_Surround.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1017 Installation of HDPE pipes
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163024...on_of_HDPE_pipes.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

ام نورا مشكوره كثير كثير


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

MS 1018 Sub Grade Drainage Installation of Slotted uPVC Pipes
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163041...otted_uPVC_Pipes.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1019 Testing Storm water Gravity Lines
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163048...er_Gravity_Lines.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1020 Ducts for fire and water pipes
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163055..._and_water_pipes.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

MS 1021 Cast-in-place chambers
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163071...n-place_chambers.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1022 Excavation and preparation of formation level RunwayTaxi
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163078...level_RunwayTaxi.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1024 R0 Placing of Bituminous Pavement
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163084...uminous_Pavement.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

MS 1025 Excavation and foundation preparation of Box Culvert
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163103...n_of_Box_Culvert.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1028 Placing of Select Fill
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163116...g_of_Select_Fill.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS-1035-R1 - MS for Backfilling of Box Culverts and Associat
http://www.4shared.com/file/4163091...rts_and_Associat.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

اتمنى ان تكون المجموعة مفيدة 
وان ارد جزء بسيط من افضال هذا الملتقى الرائع واعضائه الافاضل 
لدي مجموعة اخرى لكنني سأكتفي لهذا اليوم لاقوم بمهام عملي وساحاول رفعها قريبا باذن الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 مارس 2008)

جزاكِ الله كل خير اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا

وننتظر الاجزاء المتبقية من مشاركتك الاكثر من مفيدة


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

ارجو من الاخوه المشاركين في هذا الموضوع رفع الملفات التي قام بارفاقها الاخ mt301 وذلك للحاجه القصوى


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

مشكور للجميع الله يعطيكو العافيه


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

دمتم ذخرا للمهندسين


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

ارجو الرفع على موقع لرفع الملفات ذلك لعدم تمكني من تنزيل الملفات المرفقه


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

شكر خاص لورده الموقع ام نور


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

وشكر كبير كتير للاخ mt301 على جهوده و منور


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

ام نور لو فيها غلبة اذا ممكن اذا قمت بتنزيل ملفات الاخ mt301 لرجو ضغطها ورفعها


----------



## Eng.Haythem (23 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أم نورا ومن الواضح انك تعملين في ابو ظبي
ارجو لك التوفيق 
م/هيثم من دبي


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

وهذه ملفات الاخ الطبلاوي مجموعة كلها في كلف مضغوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/41638539/73b01f95/mt301.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030
ولو انني اتمنى حل مشكلة التحميل من الملتقى والرفع اليه لانني ايضا اواجه مشكلة في ذلك منذ ايام 
واتشوق لتحميل بعض الملفات والاطلاع عليها ولكن دون فائدة 
مشرفنا القدير ابو صالح لقد خاطبت الاستاذ عياد بهذا الخصوص والان نحن نرفع الشكوى لسيادتكم 
فلولا اني حملت ملفات المهندس الطبلاوي مسبقا لما وحفظتها في جهازي لما تمكنت من ضغطها ورفعها الان


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

مشكوره ام نورا وانا بضم صوتي لصوت الاخت ام نورا اجو ان تحلو لنا هذه المشكله


----------



## ريان نت (23 مارس 2008)

ام نورا الله يعطيكي العافيه على المجهود العضيم و لكن لو في غلبه لقد وعتينا باكمال هذه المجموعة الشيقه ونحن ننتضر ناسف على الازعاج وشاكرين لك


----------



## ام نورا (24 مارس 2008)

بقية الاجزاء

MS 1016 Erecting Sandwich Panels
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175014..._Sandwich_Panels.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1026 Protection of Existing Gas Pipelines
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175053...ng_Gas_Pipelines.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1027 Construction of AGL Ducts
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175111...ion_of_AGL_Ducts.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ام نورا (24 مارس 2008)

MS 1028 Placing of Select Fill
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175149...g_of_Select_Fill.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1029 Casting of Blinding Concrete & Installation of Precast B
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175176...ion_of_Precast_B.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1029 R1 Casting of Blinding for Box Culvert & Installation of
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175190..._Installation_of.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## ام نورا (24 مارس 2008)

MS 1030 Placing Subbase & Gravel Base by Paver
http://www.4shared.com/file/41752319/6eaac7c4/MS_1030_Placing_Subbase__Gravel_Base_by_Paver.html

MS 1032 Construction of Open Concrete Formed Channel
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175291...truction_of_Open_Concrete_Formed_Channel.html

MS 1033 Open Grouted Riprap Formed Channel (Type 1)
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175324...n_Grouted_Riprap_Formed_Channel__Type_1_.html


----------



## ام نورا (24 مارس 2008)

MS 1034 Production of As-Built Drawings
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175363...s-Built_Drawings.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

MS 1035 Backfilling of Box Culverts and Associated Structures
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175390...f_Box_Culverts_and_Associated_Structures.html

MS 1036 Excavation and foundation preparation forBuilding Struct
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175435...oundation_preparation_forBuilding_Struct.html


----------



## ام نورا (24 مارس 2008)

MS 1037 Construction of Blinding Concrete for Building Structure
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175574...Blinding_Concrete_for_Building_Structure.html

MS 1038 Construction of Cast-in-Situ Concrete for Building
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175591...on_of_Cast-in-Situ_Concrete_for_Building.html

MS 1039 Backfilling of Precast Units
http://www.4shared.com/file/41756118/954bb46b/MS_1039_Backfilling_of_Precast_Units.html


----------



## ام نورا (24 مارس 2008)

MS 1040 Construction of North stormwater Retention Pond and Over
http://www.4shared.com/file/4175900...North_stormwater_Retention_Pond_and_Over.html

MS 1041 Backfilling of Building structures
http://www.4shared.com/file/41759310/c077f861/MS_1041_Backfilling_of_Building_structures.html

MS 1042 Placing of Surface Protection Material
http://www.4shared.com/file/41759549/c051c832/MS_1042_Placing_of_Surface_Protection_Material.html


----------



## ام نورا (24 مارس 2008)

سأكتفي بهذه المجموعة هذا اليوم 
ولها بقية احاول باذن الله استكمالها قريبا


----------



## ريان نت (24 مارس 2008)

مشكوره ام نوره والى الامام


----------



## ريان نت (24 مارس 2008)

ادامك الله ذخرا لبيتك ولوطنك ولنا


----------



## ريان نت (24 مارس 2008)

فعلا ام نورا نوره يستهدا بها نور على نور ليهدي الله بنوره من يشاء


----------



## ريان نت (24 مارس 2008)

ارجو ان تكون البقيه قريبه مشكوره


----------



## ريان نت (24 مارس 2008)

لايغلب من لديه ام نورا


----------



## ريان نت (24 مارس 2008)

نشد على اياديكم ام نورا ×××××××××××× ونقول نفديكم





نأمل منكم ان تكون الردود موضوعية وذات جدوى فنيا مشكورين


----------



## BASSAM (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات ولكن حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة فأن طريقة التنفيذ يجب ان تشمل في آخر التقرير على تقييم كامل وشامل للمخاطر والطرق اللتي ستتبع في سبيل تجنب المخاطر المتوقعة وحسب درجة الخطورة واللذي وجدته في التقارير المرفقة ان هذا الجزء يكاد يكون بسيط جدا جدا.
مع الشكر للمرفقات


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

الاخ BASSAM
اشكر اهتمامك بالتقارير وتقييمك البنّاء
نقلت الملفات تماما كما وصلتني حتى قبل ان اتمعن في مضمونها
حرصا على ايصالها لمن يحتاجها في اسرع وقت
فان كان من ملاحظات ربما يتفضل علينا الاخوة الاعضاء بالتنقيح والاضافة كل حسب خبرته 
وبانتظار مداخلات المختصين في السياق الفني لطريقة صياغة المرفقات وما ينقصها وكيفية استكمالها
كي نحسن من ادائنا ومستوى التفاصيل المعتمدة 
شاكرة مرورك مجددا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخت ام نورا وبارك الله فى اخينا بسام على مجهودكما


----------



## نهر النيل (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي لكم جميعاً

ولكم جزيل الشكر

:1:

------​


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

MS 1044 Using ISOLA N-S Grout (Non-Shrink, Non-Metallic Grout)
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186141...-S_Grout__Non-Shrink_Non-Metallic_Grout_.html

MS 1045 Excavation and Backfilling at New DVOR Location
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186167...ion_and_Backfilling_at_New_DVOR_Location.html

MS 1046 Grouting of Pipes in Stormwater Single and Double Pipe C
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186190...s_in_Stormwater_Single_and_Double_Pipe_C.html


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

MS 1049 Sub-Surface Delethalisation of Infrastructure
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186216...urface_Delethalisation_of_Infrastructure.html

MS 1050 Geophysical Survey - Cavity Area
http://www.4shared.com/file/41862251/b32928c0/MS_1050_Geophysical_Survey_-_Cavity_Area.html

MS 1051 Asphalt Compaction Trials
http://www.4shared.com/file/41862399/108585c9/MS_1051_Asphalt_Compaction_Trials.html


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

MS 1052 Surface Friction Treatment Trial (Base Option)
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186333...e_Friction_Treatment_Trial__Base_Option_.html

MS 1054 Construction of Open Concrete Formed Channel by Conveyor
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186355...Open_Concrete_Formed_Channel_by_Conveyor.html

MS 1056 Drilling of Boreholes for Geophysical Investigation
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186380..._Boreholes_for_Geophysical_Investigation.html


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

MS 1059 Installation of Covers and Frames for Chambers and Pits
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186429..._Covers_and_Frames_for_Chambers_and_Pits.html

MS 1060 Method Statement for Horizontal Directional Drilling
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186446...ment_for_Horizontal_Directional_Drilling.html

MS 1063 Laying of 25mm Dia. AGL Ducts in Existing Construction
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186521...m_Dia_AGL_Ducts_in_Existing_Construction.html


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

MS 1064 Method Statement for Block Works
http://www.4shared.com/file/41865729/69afcc67/MS_1064_Method_Statement_for_Block_Works.html

MS 1065 AOA Construction - Cancellation of Existing 200mm AC Wat
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186580..._-_Cancellation_of_Existing_200mm_AC_Wat.html

MS 1066 AOA Construction - Installation and Connection of 300mm
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186607...n_-_Installation_and_Connection_of_300mm.html


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

MS 1067 AOA Construction - Installation and Connection of 250mm
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186607...n_-_Installation_and_Connection_of_300mm.html

MS 1068 Rendering Works for Building Works
http://www.4shared.com/file/41866654/4b28e3c4/MS_1068_Rendering_Works_for_Building_Works.html

MS 1069 Installation of Communication Sub-Ducts
http://www.4shared.com/file/41866841/28c70b00/MS_1069_Installation_of_Communication_Sub-Ducts.html

MS 1070 AOA Safety Plan for Construction of Taxiway Lima Interse
http://www.4shared.com/file/4186745...for_Construction_of_Taxiway_Lima_Interse.html


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

كل ما تبقى لدي الان مجموعة بسيطة تخص محطة تصفية صناعية 
ساحاول رفعها قريبا


----------



## نهر النيل (25 مارس 2008)

*مجموعة قيمة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله

جزاكِ الله خيراً على ما تقدمينه ،، وننتظر البقية وحتى إن كانت بسيطة 

مع خالص الشكر

:1:
--------​


----------



## ريان نت (25 مارس 2008)

مشكوره ام نورا على المجهود القيم
و اقول للاخوه الاعضاء ردا على التعليقات الوارده ان طريقه انجاز الاعمال هي وصف خطي لطريةه انجاز الاعمال وليس وصف تفصيلي و لايكتمل هذا التقرير الا برسمات الShop drawing التي تعطي التفاصيل لهاذه الاعمال 
و اضافه الى ذلك عند تقديم تقرير طريقه التنفيذ فان نفس الجهه التي تطلبه تطلب ايضا الجدول الزمني
و كل هذه التقارير تسمى التقارير المسبقه للمشروع وكلها تمثل تطمينات من الجهة المنفذه الى الجهه المشرفه على ان العمل سيتم حسب المواصفات المتفق عليها


----------



## maseer (25 مارس 2008)

جزيت خيرا مجهود كبير وملفات قيمة

ألف شكر


----------



## BASSAM (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا ام نورا ونتمنى من الأخوة المشاركة البناءة


----------



## BASSAM (25 مارس 2008)

اعتقد من اجل ان يتم الحصول على تقرير معتمد فبعض هذه المستندات يجب ان يتم اعتمادها من قبل مجهزي المواد.
هل من طريقة للحصول على مستندات تخص اعمال الاكتروميكانيك؟
مع الشكر للمساهمات الفعالة


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (30 مارس 2008)

جزيتم الجنة


----------



## ام نورا (2 أبريل 2008)

كما وعدت 
المجموعة البسيطة المتبقية من ملفات طرق التنفيذ 
واعتذر على تأخري في رفعها


----------



## ام نورا (2 أبريل 2008)

هنا تنتهي مجموعتي 
واي ملفات جديدة تقع بين يدي في هذا النطاق لن اتردد في طرحها


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للجميع للطرح هذا الرائع . ولكن اسمحولي باخوان عندب ملاحظات وهي كالتالي:
1- الجميع يذكر فقط المقاول والاستشاري ولم يشار للمالك وأهمية ملاحظاته واطلاعه وان الاستشاري طرف مفوض من المالك للقيام بالخدمات الاستشارية والاشرافية واحتمالية القصور في الاستشاري واردة وبعض الاحيان ان لم يكن معظمها المالك يكون على دراية فنية أعلى من الاستشاري. لهذ ارى أن اي مستند متعلق بالمشروع يتم تقديمه من قبل المقاول يوجه للمالك ونسخة للستشاري.
2-الطرح يخص فقط مشاريع المباني ولم يتطرق للمشاريع العملاقة والتي تكون المباني جزء لا يتجاوز 5%من المشروع.
والسؤال هل ما تم ذكره في الطرح يخص المشاريع العملاقة او انه يتم تقسيم المشروع الكبير لأجزاء وتقديم طريقة كل جزء لوحده .
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## ام نورا (3 أبريل 2008)

بالنسبة للملاحظة الاولى 
يتم التعامل مع المالك عندما يكون هيئة متخصصة ولها كادر اشرافي
 (وزارة, شركة استثمارات ....) بالطريقة التي ذكرت اي في المشاريع الكبيرة جدا والمملوكة لهيئات وشركات 
اما مشاريع الافراد فيتم عادة تفويض الاستشاري بمتابعة كافة التفاصيل الفنية (مساكن, فلل ,شقق فندقية ,ابراج )
اما بالنسبة للملاحظة الثانية 
فبعض المرفقات تخص محطة تصفية صناعية Industrial Treatment Plant
وحجم اعمال المباني فيها يقارب ال20 % تقريبا من حجم العمل 
ولكن ما طرح فيه فقط القسم المتعلق بتنفيذ المباني 
حيث تم تقسيم العمل الى اجزاء Electro-mechanical ,
Construction, 
Special Foundation,
 Infra-structural ,
Landscaping 
ومن ثم توزيع مسئولية كل جزء للمتعاقد عليه


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (6 أبريل 2008)

انعم الله عليك بنعمه الستر في الدنيا والاخره الاخت الفاضله ام نورا وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء 
وبارك الله في من اراد ان ينفع المسلمين بعلمه واعانه علي عمله وسدد خطاه اللهم امين


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكورا مشكورا


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (7 أبريل 2008)

Thank you veryyyyyyyyyyyyy much,contnuos


----------



## omshazly (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكورا مشكورا


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mansy77 (23 أبريل 2008)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على الشرح الكامل


----------



## طارق حسين (11 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااا الله يباركلك


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (14 مايو 2008)

I could find words to thank you all
best wishes


----------



## عمروو (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و نرجوا المزيد فى جميع المجالات


----------



## Diver (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وعم بعلمك الجميع علما وافادة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 مايو 2008)

اثرت اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا الموضوع
لدرجة انه اصبح مرجعا لطرق الاعمال 
Method Statment

نشكر اخونا الفاضل محمد الطبلاوي
واختنا الفاضلة ام نورا


الموضوع للتثبيت لتستمر الفائدة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 مايو 2008)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## ام نورا (25 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك مشرفنا المميز لمجهوداتك في المتابعة الفعالة للمواضيع المطروحة
ولابداعك في طرح المواضيع والنقاشات غير المسبوقة 
اتمنى ايضا ان يضاف رابط الاخ مهندس من مصر في نفس الموضوع 
فالمجموعة التى طرحها ممتازة و
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83232.html
او ان يتم نقلها ضمن الصفحة الاولى بعد اذنه لتثبت باسمه في بداية الموضوع 
مهندس من مصر





عضو فعال
تاريخ التّسجيل: Jun 2003
المشاركات: 97 

*Method Statement طريقة تنفيذ البنود .... مفيده جدا* 


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اليكم بعض Method Statement لجميع البنود مفيده جدا معتمده من مكتب استشارى كبير 

الروابط 
رابط رقم 1 الاعمال المعماريه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?ui...hkZSoYaqbmpuu4

رابط رقم 2 الاعمال المدنيه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?ui...ZlJyiY62WlJan3

رابط رقم 3 الاعمال الكهربائيه و الميكانيكيه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?ui...ZlJyiYq2WlJap2

ارجو ان يكون التحميل اسهل الان الملفات المرفقة



Architecture.zip (83.5 كيلوبايت, 115 مشاهدات)



Civil.zip (77.6 كيلوبايت, 89 مشاهدات)



Electro-Mechanical.zip (197.0 كيلوبايت, 122 مشاهدات


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 مايو 2008)

فعلا

دمج المشاركة مع هذا الموضوع تثريه وتجعله متكاملا

مشكورة كل الشكر اختنا الكريمة

وتم الدمج


----------



## majdmh (26 مايو 2008)

thanks very much man for your efforts


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 مايو 2008)

تم طرح موضوع حوار
نتمنى ان يتفاعل معه الاعضاء الكرام

استكمالا لما تفضلتم به هنا من ملفات اكثر من قيمة
بعنوان:
حوار نحو الوصول الى موسوعة فنية فعلية , , , للبنود وافضل اساليب تنفيذها
بالرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=743270#post743270


----------



## احمد سمير ابراهيم (28 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اسال عن method statement of pump station


----------



## ADD (30 مايو 2008)

مجهود أكثر من رائع
تحياتي الحاره للجميع و شكرا


----------



## زكى567 (1 يونيو 2008)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] عندى أستفسران :[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ألأول:ءادا تعاقد المقاول مع مقاول باطن وبدون أي أندار أحضر مقاول باطن أخر وباشر العمل بدون أي أندار لمقاول الباطن ألأل , هل يحق له دالك.[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الثانى: مقاول رئيسى بداء يتعمد التبطاء في سرعة العمل بسبب أرتفاع أسعار الحديد وألأسمنت , هل يحق لي توقيفه عن العمل وأحضار مقاول أخر[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الرجاء دكر المرجع[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']وجازاكم الله خيرا"[/FONT]


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 يونيو 2008)

زكى567 قال:


> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] عندى أستفسران :[/FONT]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ألأول:ءادا تعاقد المقاول مع مقاول باطن وبدون أي أندار أحضر مقاول باطن أخر وباشر العمل بدون أي أندار لمقاول الباطن ألأل , هل يحق له دالك.[/FONT]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الثانى: مقاول رئيسى بداء يتعمد التبطاء في سرعة العمل بسبب أرتفاع أسعار الحديد وألأسمنت , هل يحق لي توقيفه عن العمل وأحضار مقاول أخر[/FONT]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الرجاء دكر المرجع[/FONT]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']وجازاكم الله خيرا"[/FONT]



اخي الفاضل زكي
اتمنى عليك ان تطرح سؤاليك في موضوع منفصل
حتى يتسنى للاخوة الزملاء الرد على السؤالين ورؤيتهما بشكل مناسب

حيث ان الموضوع هنا ليس عن العقود وشروط التعاقد

وسنرد عليك في الموضوع المنفصل 

مشكورا لتلبية النقطة النظامية​


----------



## virtualknight (3 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من كتب ولو حرفا في هذا الموضوع المهم.


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (9 يونيو 2008)

Thanks for your efforts Um Noor, it is big one. It is good information and nice presentation of documentation. God bless you.


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير جميعاً يا شباب علي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (1 يوليو 2008)

C:\Users\aelshafey\Pictures\09090899.gif


----------



## محمد خليل احمد (5 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ، انا بحبكم في الله جدا


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (5 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك و ما تاخر انت وجميع المؤمنين و المسلمين الاحيار منهم و الاموات


----------



## مصعب عمران (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصعب عمران (14 يوليو 2008)

وفقك الله منتظرين المزيد من مشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## جمال السيد (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الإبداع والجهد الرائع أخي المحبوبmt301


----------



## جمال السيد (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الإبداع والجهد الرائع أخي المحبوب المهندس المصري


----------



## العبد الفقير (17 يوليو 2008)

يا أخوان الذي يريد method pf statement
فليرى مواصفات المقاولات القطرية QCS

فالعملية ستكون 90% copy and paste


----------



## AHMED_ERAIK (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين جميعا لكل هذا المجهود الرائع
و لكنى اتمنى ان يكون احد لديه ملفات اكتر تخص اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صقر مأرب (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على جميع المساهمات الفعاله


----------



## وسام الرافدين (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم ام نورا وم. محمد الطبلاوي وهندس من مصر وطبعا المهندس صاحب فكرة الموضوع وسام احمد

مشكورين جدا على تعبكم وتحملكم مشقة البحث والتحميل فائدة لاخوانكم .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

وهنا ارجو الرد على بعض الاسئلة جزاكم الله خيرا:
1 . هل يتم تقديم طريقة العمل بناء على طلب الاستشاري قبل تنفيذ كل بند على حدة .. ام يجب تقديمها لكل البنود مرة واحدة؟
2 . هل يجب ان تكون طريقة العمل مقدمة على اساس المواصفات الفنية المعتمدة من قبل الاستشاري في التندر ام من حق المقاول تقديم اشياء حسب مواصفات اخرى؟
3 . من عادة المسؤول عن تقديم طريقة العمل هل هو مهندس الموقع .. ام مدير المشروع .. ام المهندس الفني Technical Engineer .. ام المهندس المخطط Planner .. ام مهندس مراقبة النوعية QC 

مع جزيل شكري للجميع


----------



## ام نورا (28 يوليو 2008)

سيدي الفاضل 
يتم تقديم طرق العمل العامة حسب نص عقد المالك في مرحلة التسعير 
وبعض الشركات قد تطلب تفاصيل لبعض البنود في تلك المرحلة
 لكنها عادة تقدم في مراحل التقديمات والمصادقات خلال المشروع وقبل فترة كافية من البدء بالتنفيذ
والمسؤلية تقع على قسم التكنكل بالتضافر مع قسم التخطيط 
وقد ينفرد بها احدهما حسب سياسة الشركة 
ويجب ان تكون متضمنة ومتطابقة مع متطلبات الاستشاري
 اما اذا اقترح المقاول طرق اخرى فيتم التفاوض على الصيغة النهائية لذلك


----------



## حامد الجمال (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للجميع 
 جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حامد الجمال (30 يوليو 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5283668/7d241306/sharing.html


----------



## سامح الدرفيل (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح الدرفيل (9 أغسطس 2008)

أريد أن أعرف كيفية رفع الملفات على المنتدى لأتمكن من المشاركة الإيجابية

الله المستعان 
أخيكم سامح محمد


----------



## lateef (10 أغسطس 2008)

الله اسال ان يجعل هذا الجهد الكبير الراقي الجميل في مبزان اعمالكم جميعا يا احلى منتدى


----------



## اسماء عمرو (10 أغسطس 2008)

thanx for all


----------



## نظرة ومدد (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وإليكم بعض الاجابات
1- كل كتاب من المقاول يطلب فيه زيادة في السعر أو أمرا تغييريا سواء كان ماليا أو زمنيا فيجب تقديمه للمالك سواء فردا أم وزارة ونسخة منه للاستشاري للدراسة وابداء الرأي حتى يكون المالك أو من يعلم وليس آخر من يعلم.
2- كل قضية فنية نحو الخطوات التنفيدية التي تفضل بها السادة الأفاضل توجه للاستشاري ولا علاقة لها المالك البتة لأنها من صميم عمله وعليها يأخد رواتبه.
3- الخطوات التنفيدية لكل بند هي خلاصة لمستندات العقد وتجميع له ولمحتوياته وهي لتثبيت حق المالك بنوعية المواد المستخدمة وهي لتعريف جهاز المقاول والاستشاري بالمطلوب تنفيده وخاصة في الأمور المعقدة.
4- تنفيد الخطوات هي سر نجاح التسعير فمن عرف أسلوب تنفيد البند عرف وضع سعره وفاز بالمناقصة ومن جهل زاد في سعره وطارت منه المناقصة.
5- يجب أن ينص في العقد على ضرورة تقديم المقاول لخطوات التنفيد ولعمل عينة خالية من أية ملاحظة.
وفق الله الجميع وشكرا للجميع
خبرة 30 سنة خدوها لله تعالى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أغسطس 2008)

وسام الرافدين قال:


> بارك الله في جهودكم ام نورا وم. محمد الطبلاوي وهندس من مصر وطبعا المهندس صاحب فكرة الموضوع وسام احمد
> 
> مشكورين جدا على تعبكم وتحملكم مشقة البحث والتحميل فائدة لاخوانكم .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> 
> ...




1- يتم تقديم طريقة التنفيذ للاعتماد من الاستشاري المشرف لكل بند على حده حسب تسلسل الاعمال وتواليها بالبرنامج الزمني ليمكن التدقيق بها وابداء الملاحظات الفنية ان وجدت , اوحسب ما تحدده اتفاقية التعاقد


2- المواصفات الفنية الخاصة المناقصة " التندر" لا يعتمدها الاستشاري المشرف بل تسلم له عن طريق المكتب المصمم او عن طريق المالك ويكون المشرف ملزما بمطابقة اعمال المقاول على المواصفات الفنية للمناقصة والتي تم التعاقد على اساسها
ولابد ان تكون طريقة التفيذ مطابقة لتلك المواصفات من حيث اسلوب العمل ويعتمدها المشرف على اساس ذلك
اما لو رأى المقاول تقديم ما ليس بالمواصفات فيتم هنا طلب الاعتماد من المشرف الاستشاري وللمشررف ان يعتمدها ان كانت حسب اصول الصنعة و المواصفات القياسية او ان يرفضها ويطلب الالتزام بطرق التنفيذ المذكورة احيانا بالمواصفات 


3- ارى انه من الانسب ان يتم التنسيق بين مهندس المكتب الفني الذي قام بدراسة مستندات التعاقد ومنها المواصفات الفنية مع مهندس مراقبة الجودة - والذي يكون عادة هو همزة الوصل بين المقاول والمشرف - ان يتم التنسيق بينهما لاعداد طرق التنفيذ ويقدمها مهندس الجودة لاخذ الاعتمادات المطلوبة عليها من المشرف
​


----------



## تامر عبد السلام (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا اخوة على هذه المعلومات القيمة و اتفق مع من قال ان هذه الطرق تعتمد على خبرة التنفيذ و يمكن الحصول عليها من مهندسى التنفيذ فى مرحلة initiation من التخطيط للمشروع


----------



## ALDARDAA (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أم نورا و فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/حسن كامل (24 أغسطس 2008)

أثابكم الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## بودولولو (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الموسوعة دى مهمة جداُ شكراُ


----------



## صهيب سلامه (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكثر من رائع - نطمح بالمزيد*

الاخ
mt301
الاخت ام نورا

الشكر الجزيل لكما لما اثريتم به هذا الموضوع الذي يحتاجه الجميع

السؤال الاول : ما مدى قانونية استخدام مثل هذه النماذج كونها نتاج جهد خاص من شركات خاصة

السؤال الثاني : بالنسبة للاخ mt301 مجموع الملفات المقدمة 22 ملف فهل هناك المزيد لتغطية باقي بنود الاعمال , علما بان الاخت ام نورا قدمت الكثير ليضاف الى مجموعتكم .

هناك خطا في ترقيم احد الملفات وهو 14 المتعلق بالتفتيش ITP.CS.14 أعتقد انه يفترض ان يكون رقمه 13 بدل 14 كذلك عدد الصفحات الفعلي 3 مع العلم انه وردت ارقام الصفحات 1/7 - 3/7 
واعتقد انها يجب ان تعدل الى 1/3 - 3/3 خصوصا واننا نتعامل في مجال ضبط الجودة 

ماذا بخصوص ملفات inspection procedures لماذا لم يرد الا ملفين فقط ؟؟؟ اين الباقي

مع مع وافر الشكر والتقدير لكل من اثرى النقاش وساهم في تثبيت العمل 

جوزيتم خير الجزاء

ننتظر المزيد من الملفات .....


----------



## Eng. Hassan (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أم نورا و فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك*


----------



## قلم معماري (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر كل الشكر للاخوة الاعزاء والمشرفون الاكفاء وقبلهم صاحب الموضوع 
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (20 أكتوبر 2008)

Method Statement for all roads and drainage


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (20 أكتوبر 2008)

* please we need *
Method Statement for all roads and drainage​


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## خالد قدورة (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بسام.م.ب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بك.............................................


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Engr (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك* *على المعلومة القيمة و مشكورين على الفائدة*


*تحياتى،،*​*Engr*


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (4 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو من الاخوة ممن نجحو في تحميل كافة الملفات 
الرجاء جمعها لنستطيع تحميلها معا 
او الاخوة المشرفون ترتيب الموضوع بصفحة واحدة ورابط واحد للتحميل
لأانني فشلت في تحميل ستة ملفات كانت الوصلات غير فعالة او ان صلاحيتها انتهت
لا ادري حقيقة ماهي المشكلة
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## صقرالخليج (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## حازم لطي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## tarek2hmad (10 يناير 2009)

مع شكري و تقديري للجميع


----------



## القماطي (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع و القيم


----------



## Safwan Haddad (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (7 فبراير 2009)

نور لو فيها غلبة اذا ممكن اذا قمت بتنزيل


----------



## anwerbasha (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## o_elkholy (8 فبراير 2009)

مليون شكر علي المجموعة المميزة من التعليمات و ms - بارك الله لكم..................


----------



## bactus (9 فبراير 2009)

يعجز اللسان عن التعبير..............................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 فبراير 2009)

دعوة عامة ياشباب علي الجد والمثابرة في متابعة المنتدي ...والتعلم من المشاركات المتميزة...
م / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## alaa eldin farag (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## malik shalabi (1 مارس 2009)

Thanks for all engineers


----------



## alsaidy4 (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير هذه المعلومات قيمة جدا وان شاء الله تكون صدقة جارية


----------



## حاتم الألفى (18 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير لجميع الزملاء


----------



## هيثم مصطفى هاشم (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m_feky (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخت ام نورا وبارك الله فى اخينا بسام على مجهودكما


----------



## mustafasas (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وقيم جداً


----------



## DAD_THANK (24 أبريل 2009)

thanks alot about this usefull subject & hope that any one can help me on the HVAC works


----------



## medhat ismail (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك واكرمك


----------



## mostafa elkadi (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك و نفعك بها في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## magdyphilip (15 مايو 2009)

هل يوجد Method Statement لأعمال التكييف


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 مايو 2009)

ام نورا قال:


> اتمنى ان تكون المجموعة مفيدة
> وان ارد جزء بسيط من افضال هذا الملتقى الرائع واعضائه الافاضل
> لدي مجموعة اخرى لكنني سأكتفي لهذا اليوم لاقوم بمهام عملي وساحاول رفعها قريبا باذن الله


 

بارك الله فيكي
و صدقا ملفات قيمة جدا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 مايو 2009)

BASSAM قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات ولكن حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة فأن طريقة التنفيذ يجب ان تشمل في آخر التقرير على تقييم كامل وشامل للمخاطر والطرق اللتي ستتبع في سبيل تجنب المخاطر المتوقعة وحسب درجة الخطورة واللذي وجدته في التقارير المرفقة ان هذا الجزء يكاد يكون بسيط جدا جدا.
> مع الشكر للمرفقات


 
good point
RAM
risk assessment matrix
to be done by safety​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)




----------



## sadoboza (11 يونيو 2009)

مهندس من مصر 
جزاك الله كل خير الامر هام جدا جدا وما قدمته لنا ذو قيمه عليه ونادره 
اشكرك ودعائى لك بكل الخير


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 يونيو 2009)

very gooooood and thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 يونيو 2009)

جزى الله الجميع كل خير.


----------



## هديل كريم (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخت ام نورا وللاخوه الافاضل فعلا افدتونا جزاكم الله خيرا 
واضم صوتي للاخ الذي طلب method statement لاعمال التكييف والكهرباء اذا كان ممكن


----------



## ابو الأمين (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 8e8o (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## labeeb (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جزاكم الله الف خير مجهود رائع من قبل الجميع
المعلومات كثير ومفيدة وتحتاج اكثر من مرة متابعة التنزيل والاطلاع المستمر على الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## العبد الفقير (4 أغسطس 2009)

http://budakmuar-constructioninfo.blogspot.com/2008/04/work-method-statement-for-ceramic-wall.html


----------



## محمد1001 (11 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mahmod awad (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور يا جماعه علي الموضوع ده وجزاكم الله الف خيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ده حقيقى الإثراء و الغزاره الحقيقيه فى العلم انتم اعطيتم الموضوع حقه و زياده بارك لكم جميعا


----------



## karimchen (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مرفقات رائعة 
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابا صلاح الدين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

زاكم الله خيرا وسيكون لي مشاركات بالخصوص قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## ابا صلاح الدين (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخت ام نورا
جهد مشكور واجر ان شاء الله ميسور 
واتمني ان تستكمل هذه المستندات ويا حبذا لو بذلنا بعض الجهد بان جعلنا مستندات متكاملة لكل الافرع حتي يسهل علي المهندسين الجدد الاستفادة المتكاملة.
يعني نريد اعمل الطرق واعمال انشاءات المباني المدنية والكهربائية ...........الخ
اضافة الي ذلك نريد quality plan & safety plan & quality policy & duties 
هذا وادعو الله ان يخلفكم عن ذلك بر الولد ونجاح في العمل وسعادة الدارين


----------



## ايمن حسين (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## mahmoud sultan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع ياشباب


----------



## jihadnajjar (6 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## العبد الفقير (8 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/construc/manual2001/


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة الافاضل وللاخت ام نورا


----------



## علي البغدادي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
كتبها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ENGWALEEDELHASSAN (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MGK (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين

لكن هل يمكن إيضاح مفهوم method statement بشكل اوسع واشمل لما لها من اهمية فى مجال إدارة مشروعات التشييد


----------



## محمود نظمى (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع الهام وأخص بالشكر أختنا نورا النهر الفياض بالعطاء جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك وأثابك من فضله انه على كل شئ قدير


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## رفيقة الخير (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيل للاخ محمد الطبلاوي على مجهوده وكذلك الشكر لصاحب الموسوعة المهندس محمود عز الدين ونتمنى للجميع الصحة والسلامة


----------



## gharib belal (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## Heba.s (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا سلمت يداك..


----------



## managment (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت يا جماعة اى اخ فاضل ينزلنا
 Method of statement for water tank
لمبنى ادارى يعنى مشelevated


----------



## managment (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ضرورى يا جماعة بعد اذنكم


----------



## gharib belal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع القيم والمفيد جدا


----------



## القماطي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا


----------



## القماطي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
منوره يا ام نورا


----------



## القماطي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا ام نورا


----------



## محمد لبيب الهابط (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكره على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## مهندس مسلم 33 (26 يناير 2010)

اعتقد انه موضوع جيد ولكن نطمح للافضل


----------



## civil_eng1184 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الوافر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
لكن حبذا لو كانت الملفات مدعومة بالصور أفضل لأن هناك كثير من الاستشاريين يصعب عليهم مع الأسف فهم شرح طرق تنفيذ الأعمال الإنشائية إذا كان الملف غير مدعوم بصور
ايف على الإطالة


----------



## alalal99 (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على تزوينا بالمعلومات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 فبراير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل للجميع


----------



## sun_ray2050 (28 فبراير 2010)

bgd thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## عصام المصطفى (2 مارس 2010)

wessamahmed قال:


> tha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا كل من ساهم وزودنا ألف شكر ونفع الله بكم وأخص بالشكر 
الأخت الفاضله أم نورا المهندس محمود عز الدين وعمرالفاروق(م محمد الطبلاوي) والأخ صاحب الموضوع 
تعلمت من هذا الموضوع كثيرا 
دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## ali_mohands (4 أبريل 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة


----------



## yasser ibrahim (5 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## mohammed.sawalha (6 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي على ها الكتاب


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيكي يا أم نورا00000000000مع التقدير*


----------



## ESSAM KANDEEL (17 أبريل 2010)

السادة الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل المسئولين عن هذا القسم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء تنظيم و ترتيب المواضيع والأقسام لموضوع METHOD STATEMENTS بحيث يستطيع كل مهندس الذهاب مباشرة إلى المواضيع التى تهمه دون عناء البحث فى كل المواضيع يعنى مثلا يكون هناك قسم للأعمال المدنية وقسم للميكانيكا وقسم للكهرباء وخلافه ونرجو من المهنسين الزملاء المشاركين ان يكتب اسم الموضوع الذى يشارك به ليدل بسهولة على معرفة المحتوى.
كما نرجو من المنتدى عمل قسم خاص بالأكواد العالمية مثل الــ ASTM, DIN, ASMI, NEMA, IEEE, ...etc.
وذلك لأهمية هذه الأكواد الان فى عمل الــ Material Submittals. وكذلك لصعوبة الحصول عليها من المواقع الإلكترونية إلا بتكاليف باهظة.
شكرا لأهتمامكم ولمجهودكم الكبير ونسأل الله لكم عظيم الأجر والثواب


----------



## الصناعي قمه (17 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## seagull (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف الصائغ (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## tiger_pc (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هل ممكن تكون الملفات باللغه العربية وخصوصا ما يخص اعمال الطرق والمباني والمياه والصرف الصحي والاعمال الكهربائية والالكترونيه والميكانيكه 

ولكم تحياتى


----------



## wshrr (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك أم نورا و رزقك الجنه بغير حساب


----------



## ziyadku (28 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ياغالي


----------



## محمد حساني (5 مايو 2010)

السادة الاعزاء
ارجو الافادة حول طريقة تحميل method of statement للاعمال الكهربائية كونها لايمكن تحميلها بواسطة الرابط اسوة بالاعمال المعمارية والاعمال المدنية
مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا كل من ساهم وزودنا ألف شكر ونفع الله بكم وأخص بالشكر
> الأخت الفاضله أم نورا المهندس محمود عز الدين وعمرالفاروق(م محمد الطبلاوي) والأخ صاحب الموضوع
> تعلمت من هذا الموضوع كثيرا
> دمتم في طاعه الله


 

كلما مررت بمشاركة لي وجدتك يا صديقي العزيز فاثلج ذلك صدري ....فشكرا لك
والفضل بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي في اثراء هذا الموضوع للاخت القديرة ام نورا...
وأخي الفاضل م محمود عز الدين....واقتصر دوري علي النقل.

شكرا للجميع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

تفجر نبع الخير من سؤال طرحه الزميل وسام أحمد في 21/2/2008 ليتفجر اجابات وردود الاخوة بالمعلومات الغزيرة .......
بارك الله بالجميع وجزيتم خير الجزاء.


----------



## hatem_eg (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله بكل معلومه اضفتموها في هذا الموضوع الف حسنه وحط عنكم الف سيئة ورفعكم الله بها درجه في الجنه ان شاء الله.
فعلا مجهود يستحق الدعاء بظهر الغيب ، وفقكم الله ونفعكم ونفعنا بما علمكم ، وجعل علمكم حجة لكم يوم الدين .


----------



## sadoboza (18 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم ان ما قدمته لنا جميل ومفيد ولك وافر التقدير والاحترام 
شكرا لك كل الشكر،،،،


----------



## princealamir (31 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع من الجميع ومشكورين عليه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نظرة ومدد (31 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن يجب اعتماد عينة تنفيذية قبلا


----------



## أديب السعيدي (2 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssssssss too much


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 يونيو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> تفجر نبع الخير من سؤال طرحه الزميل وسام أحمد في 21/2/2008 ليتفجر اجابات وردود الاخوة بالمعلومات الغزيرة .......
> بارك الله بالجميع وجزيتم خير الجزاء.


 


سؤال اين الزميل وسام...


----------



## خبير الاردن (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## mohammed gad (11 يوليو 2010)

many thanks for your great effort
Thanks again
mohammed gad
egypt


----------



## mazyood (7 أغسطس 2010)

الحقيقة يعجز اللسان عن التعبير عن هذه المادة الجميلة والتفاعل الكبير من الاعضاء فشكرا لكم جميعا ونحن معكم دائما


----------



## medhat_morsy (16 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ العزيز 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع و لنا طلب اّخر عندك رجاء رفع الملفات التاليه مرة اخرى حيث ان روابطها لا تعمل
ms 1010, ms1019, ms 1054
و تحياتنا مرة اخرى


----------



## MIDO_1349 (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فى كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع العظيم


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 أغسطس 2010)

نامل القاء الضوء على اعمال مقاومة الحريق وتنفيذ شبكات الرشاشلت التلقائية


----------



## ابو الأمين (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ أيمن حسين ....اليكم بمواصفات الحريق وأعمال الري.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني رواد المنتدي ايمانا بالتطوير ، تم اغلاق الموضوع ونرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء توجيه مشاركاتهم لاقتراح هام ومتميز لاستاذنا مهندس أشرف الكرم علي الرابط التالي :



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90924.html

نرجو المشاركة لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 أكتوبر 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته


----------

